# Mission Motors ready for 2011 TTXGP with Mission R



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Mission Motors are back in the racing game. They just revealed a very happening bike and are planning on racing in the TTXGP.

Pretty decent specs but it might be the handling that puts it over the top.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

looks very nice...but 250kg...


----------

